# A.T Primary School - Scotland - June 2013 *Image Heavy*



## sonyes (Jun 15, 2013)

*Don't really want to say too much about this place, as we've been asked not to  

Part 2 of the Scotland Weekend Tour..........I had been wanting to do a school for ages, so when we got wind of this we were off!!! Some of the guys went to a farmhouse, and joined up with us later.

Thanks to Scattergun Sickbag for expert guidance  
A nice relaxed mooch along with...Scattergun Sickbag, Jonathan Tattersall, Peterc4, PROJ3CTM4YH3M, Baron Scotland, Laura StarUe Light & Mr Distopia.*​
*On with the show......

Enjoy.




AT Primary - Scotland - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




AT Primary - Scotland - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




AT Primary - Scotland - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




AT Primary - Scotland - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




AT Primary - Scotland - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




AT Primary - Scotland - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




AT Primary - Scotland - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




AT Primary - Scotland - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




AT Primary - Scotland - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




AT Primary - Scotland - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




AT Primary - Scotland - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




AT Primary - Scotland - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




AT Primary - Scotland - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




AT Primary - Scotland - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




AT Primary - Scotland - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




AT Primary - Scotland - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




AT Primary - Scotland - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr
Says it all really!!!!  




AT Primary - Scotland - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




AT Primary - Scotland - June 2013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr

Well I hope you enjoyed ​*


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 15, 2013)

Really nice place!


----------



## peterc4 (Jun 15, 2013)

good stuff missed the doll


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 15, 2013)

Great report and location,
Thanks!


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 16, 2013)

Very nicely done mate


----------



## skankypants (Jun 16, 2013)

Tidy report pal...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice looking site,great report.


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 16, 2013)

*Top notch as usual!! *


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 17, 2013)

For its location I'm surprised this is in such good nick, 

This was on my list for this weekend but had to tend to a poorly mrs voodoo


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 17, 2013)

Superb set of images there, looks a fab place to look around and that climbing frame looks lotsa fun did you have a go?


----------



## Landie_Man (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow, a Coomber 393! Very widely used throughout both primary and secondary education!

Lovely location, photos and report!


----------



## sonyes (Jun 17, 2013)

Voodoo said:


> For its location I'm surprised this is in such good nick,
> 
> This was on my list for this weekend but had to tend to a poorly mrs voodoo



Make sure you get there mate, it is already very trashed in parts  Hope Mrs Voodoo recovers  



AltDayOut said:


> Superb set of images there, looks a fab place to look around and that climbing frame looks lotsa fun did you have a go?



Cheers fella  It was a great little mooch, plenty of bits & pieces.....re: the climbing frame, I didn't but Laura did 



Landie_Man said:


> Wow, a Coomber 393! Very widely used throughout both primary and secondary education!
> 
> Lovely location, photos and report!



Thank you, this was discarded in a corner almost overlooked it, but I liked the look of it.


----------



## Stussy (Jun 22, 2013)

Cracking report Sonyes, was great to meet you, glad you enjoyed it up here


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 22, 2013)

Real nice location and fantastic shots have to agree that climbing frame needs to be played on


----------



## sonyes (Jun 22, 2013)

Stussy said:


> Cracking report Sonyes, was great to meet you, glad you enjoyed it up here



Thanks pal, great to meet you too, and loved it!!! Need to get another sorted soon


----------



## mazexplorer (Sep 6, 2013)

These are amazing pics.  
Love that Cassette player that says 'Coomber' I know that it's the exact same one that was in my primary school as somehow remember the name of it!


----------



## NakedEye (Sep 6, 2013)

beautiful place beautiful photography, well done, really enjoyed that report


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes, another charming old school deserted, abandoned, no doubt in the name of "efficiency". Looking at the PE equipment in the hall, some of it is very recent. Ah well - there are a number of small village schools near were I live - all either church halls or private residences, but you can still hear the children if you listen carefully.

Nice report, thank you


----------



## Boatbird (Sep 6, 2013)

that poor Pound Puppy!


----------



## sonyes (Sep 7, 2013)

mazexplorer said:


> These are amazing pics.
> Love that Cassette player that says 'Coomber' I know that it's the exact same one that was in my primary school as somehow remember the name of it!



Thanks! And yes, I think everyone of a certain age came across a 'coomber' lol 



NakedEye said:


> beautiful place beautiful photography, well done, really enjoyed that report



Cheers mate 



whitelaw said:


> Yes, another charming old school deserted, abandoned, no doubt in the name of "efficiency". Looking at the PE equipment in the hall, some of it is very recent. Ah well - there are a number of small village schools near were I live - all either church halls or private residences, but you can still hear the children if you listen carefully.
> 
> 
> Nice report, thank you



I'm not actually sure how long it had been empty, but I'm with you, it doesn't appear to have been too long.



Boatbird said:


> that poor Pound Puppy!



Haha....it looked happy enough


----------



## redrum77 (Oct 21, 2013)

super set of pics


----------

